

C++11 Concurrency Series: 9. Condition Variables and Message Passing  - coreyrecvlohe
http://www.corensic.com/Learn/Resources/ConcurrencyTutorialPartNine.aspx

======
__david__
That was nice. Everything seemed to come together to make a nice clean message
queue class. Which I think is due, in part, by the new C++11 features. Hello
closures!

The guy's typing speed was killing me though...

------
X-Istence
I am always looking for new things to learn, and I love video as it helps me
both learn using auditory and visual, however the guys speech in this video is
simply too slow and made me fall asleep half way through the video, and it is
only 30 minutes long.

------
jbarham
Better: <http://golang.org/doc/effective_go.html#concurrency>

